# Free Craftsman Band Saw



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I picked up a really nice Jet band saw from Tortuga.....my old Craftsman is up for grabs.

Its probably 30 years old.....motor still runs.
Blade won't stay on....likely needs new tires.

Should be functional with a little love and a few bucks.

Located near Sweeny. PM for info.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pending pick up


----------

